# Giant Propel Advanced (Non-SL)?



## cwoo86 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knows whether Giant is planning to release a non-SL version of the Propel. The Envie Advanced is basically what the bike needs to be but with "men's" geometry instead. 

I'm a big fan of Giant but the SL is out of my budget, so a Propel Advanced would be sweet.


----------



## Kodiak21 (Jan 30, 2012)

So far, no news on it, but there may be something on it later this year.


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

No press from Giant, but the Propel is essentially a 2014 model with limited release currently.

The models available next year should include a non-SL non-ISP version.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

If the propel is a 2014 model, which I was also told the same but limited release. There will be no changes to the 2014 for next year. Maybe 2015, but I don't see a non SL version in the works. 

The propel is not as stiff as the tcr sl, so if they dropped it down to the t700 carbon, they are going to lose a lot more stiffness out of that bike.


----------

